# The port for Guest Additions does not create the user group for vboxsf on the guest system!



## teo (Jun 30, 2019)

Hello community!


I have Linux as OS Host and FreeBSD 12 as OS Guest in Virtualbox. But when I try to share the folder between these two systems using the auto-mount option the guest system does not detect the folder. 

Installing Guest Additions on the Guest system does not create a user group called vboxsf, and vboxsf cannot be added to the Host system. Any solution to that? I've been visualizing this problem for a long time. Any way to install the Guest Additions from menu insert CD image of the Guest Additions?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 2, 2019)

teo said:


> Installing Guest Additions on the Guest system does not create a user group called vboxsf


Why do you think it's required or needed?


----------



## teo (Jul 4, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Why do you think it's required or needed?


Is necessary, there is no alternative but to install another system on the main machine due to the lack of FreeBSD support for drivers and computers.


----------

